# Supplies



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

I am looking for some good sites to get general supplies that we use on a daily. Airfreshners, smoke detectors, light bulbs, locks and stuff.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

Dollar store is best for air fresheners, light bulbs...
MFS supply for locks, lockboxes.


----------



## Cooper2001 (Sep 21, 2012)

I use nu-set for all my locks. I have fewer problems with those than the one I get from MFS. Dollar tree, family dolloar, Dollar General for air fresheners. I can usually find battery operated smoke detectors at Menards on sale for $3.49 each. Cleaning supplies I get from Home Depot and I use the Zepp products, their toilet cleaner works great on nasty toilets and even in bathtubs and shower that are full of rust.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

MFS usually has the best pricing, but not always. And some others have products that are better or not offered by MFS.

Here's my list:

http://www.mfssupply.com/
http://www.ushardwaresupply.com/
http://www.roperlock.com/
http://www.bargainlocks.com/
http://www.bargainpoolsupplies.com/ (Talk to Jeanene)


There are other suppliers but I've found these guys usually have what I need.

I usually check each website for pricing, about every other order, to keep MFS honest. I will tell you this, I have and do on a regular basis negotiate pricing on items like lock sets and lock boxes. MFS will deal with you, but it has to be to match another suppliers pricing.


----------



## Juicy J (May 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for everyones suggestions. I'm new to this and need to keep cost low.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

JJ,

My example here might be lost to some but here it goes:

When you buy a chainsaw, buy it from the store you want to repair it. The chainsaw and the store, it's a package deal. Don't buy a Stihl unless you like your Stihl dealer nearby.

For locks and stuff, buy from one company and build a nice relationship.

I will always continue with www.ushardwaresupply.com .

Remember these key codes? 66445, 76567, 76667? They don't use those anymore (that I know of). US Hardware took them back (the unopened cases) and sent me new locks keyed to stuff I use. Same thing with hole covers and remember those stupid door latches we used to install? Ughh.

Anyhow, customer for life with them.


----------



## SamPreservation (Nov 6, 2012)

*Property preservation supplies*

If you are looking for supplies I would really recommend going to PPM. 
I use them since they came to my neighborhood and could not be happier. They have the best prices, exceptional customer service. 
Speak to Mushka there, she will take care of you. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

SamPreservation said:


> If you are looking for supplies I would really recommend going to PPM
> I use them since they came to my neighborhood and could not be happier. They have the best prices, exceptional customer service.
> Speak to Mushka there, she will take care of you.
> 
> Have a good weekend.


You stated in an earlier post of yours that you own PPM. Why do you try to pass it off as something different now?


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> You stated in an earlier post of yours that you own PPM. Why do you try to pass it off as something different now?


I went back and looked at his posts... Hella shady if you ask me and that's good enough reason for me to never use them


----------

